# Slots 'N' Stuff.................



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

is taking pre-orders on the AutoWorld releases. $72 for the 6 cars. Is this going to be the average retail ($12 a car) ? I don't see them on the "where to buy" list. Anyone have any info on this??

Jerry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I may be wrong...*

I think the MSRP is $14.99


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw AW is selling for 119 bucks. Why is more expensive to buy it from them?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

VideoJimmy, are you referring to the First Lap cars for $119? Those are a limited edition (500 sets), and that's why those are around $120.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what is the difference? Anyone know?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*difference*



videojimmy said:


> what is the difference? Anyone know?



first lap cars are all red w/silver tires, like the white lightnings. THe others are regular release, nothing on AW site about preorders for those.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for the info, man


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> first lap cars are all red w/silver tires, like the white lightnings. THe others are regular release, nothing on AW site about preorders for those.


They also are suppose to have red Chassis and come withna cloth AutoWorld Patch

Roger Corrie


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

does slots 'n' stuff have a web site? couldn't find one


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

mopar78 said:


> does slots 'n' stuff have a web site? couldn't find one


obvious really, once you factor in the hyphens!:

http://www.slots-n-stuff.com/


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Montoya,but i did find it.Wish i would have saw your response before i started looking again


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i went into slots -n-stuffs website and they are now pre selling for 90 a set of 6.....no longer 72


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I was looking at these as well and they were $72 just 2 days ago, why the increase? $72 to $90, that's ridiculous.... Anywhere else to purchase these when they come in?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*slots n stuff*



martybauer31 said:


> Yeah, I was looking at these as well and they were $72 just 2 days ago, why the increase? $72 to $90, that's ridiculous.... Anywhere else to purchase these when they come in?



NOW DOWN TO $84.00 Must not like the bad press :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, $8.... about 12 more to go i'd say and then i'll think about it again.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Price started out as $72 then up $90. I went ahead & got my sets. Now it's $84. What kind of price structure is that? Maybe I should ask for a refund......
--fordcowboy


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

now they are priced at $84.Is this guy gonna make up his mind? What happened to the $72 price he had the other day? Gonna have to look around and see what everyone else is selling them for.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Any relation to the Slots-n-Stuff that used to sell on 3Bay a year or so ago?
Scott


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I for one hadn't decided you were no good, you're probably a pretty nice guy, like the rest of the folks on this forum. It just seemed curious that you set a price of $72, then it jumped to $90, then you dropped it to $84. Makes it a bit difficult to decide to buy when the price keeps changing is all.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> Price started out as $72 then up $90. I went ahead & got my sets. Now it's $84. What kind of price structure is that? Maybe I should ask for a refund......
> --fordcowboy


I hadn't decided you (slots-n-stuff) were a "bad" guy. I was like everyone else, trying to figure out what was going on. I have done business with you and you are a fair seller. And that means a lot to these guys here on the board. And it's good to know some personal background on a guy. Because when I buy cars & others items I like to know who I'm buying from. Kind of like buying locally instead of giving all the buisness to the "big" stores in the next town. So you can look forward to me buying more from you. 
Glad to see you post on the board.
--fordcowboy


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Might have gone like this:
$72 before TLs new rules
$90 after 
$84 after crunching numbers with new rules.
fordcowboy you should check on a refund for the difference for sure.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought some items (mainly Johnny Lightning cars) in 2002 from slotcarsez and it was without problems, even if I'm overseas

My 2 cents


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Yes! I have received a refund (without asking for it). Everything was handled professionally & as I said, I will be a future customer. I hope there are no hard feelings.

I hope you continue to monitor this board & keep us abreast of what's new & available. Because I for one I have lost some of my sources I have purchased JL cars from in the past - Due to Tom Lowe's new pricing structure. Now I (and others) have to find new places to buy from.

Thank you for your quick & courteous responsce,
fordcowboy


----------

